# Do you need head to head coverage for hose-end sprinklers with uniform coverage?



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

As I'm shooting for a B+ lawn on a budget, I'm looking to get good coverage from an above-ground, movable sprinkler setup. I don't mind using in-ground heads on spikes, but I am starting to wonder if that's not the best route for good coverage with the fewest number of sprinklers.

The discussion in Tommy Tester's Hunter I-20 thread is interesting. I watched most of his testing videos and never really considered that the consistency he was measuring isn't what a single in-ground head is trying to achieve-- and that's why head-to-head coverage is stressed.

But what about for hose-end sprinklers, particularly those tested that do get nice uniform coverage, like the budget-friendly Rain Bird P5R? If I'm going to use sprinklers like that, do I need to try to get much overlap, or is it okay to put them just close enough together not to leave gaps? Thoughts?


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

If you use a Blue nozzle (08) on one P5R, identify locations 25 feet from each other and you should be good. If you are trying to run more than one at a time, then you'll have to reduce the spacing. Until I went with a travelling sprinkler to cover a 5K area, I used the four P5Rs with quick disconnects and moved a single hose to each location until the job was done. This way I didn't have to re-adjust the end points. Good luck.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> If you use a Blue nozzle (08) on one P5R, identify locations 25 feet from each other and you should be good. If you are trying to run more than one at a time, then you'll have to reduce the spacing. Until I went with a travelling sprinkler to cover a 5K area, I used the four P5Rs with quick disconnects and moved a single hose to each location until the job was done. This way I didn't have to re-adjust the end points. Good luck.


Any issues with consistent performance of the traveling sprinkler-- slipping off the hose, getting stuck, etc.? Can you do a very narrow (say, 6-8 ft) strip with one? That may end up a good solution, too.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I have the one of the Orbit traveling ones from Lowes. My experience is positive so far.. with a bit of a learning curve. The directions say it can pull 150ft of hose.. I notice it's more closer to 100-120ft. It will jump the hose on corners with that much hose behind it. It just takes practice on hose layout. I've also had it get stuck a few times going over bare patches again with that much hose behind it.

Overall I like it. The only negative I see is that it takes for-e-ver to get 1/2" down on a large lawn. I'm talking 6-7 hours of watering. It's a set it and forget it kind of sprinkler. Works though.


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> I have the one of the Orbit traveling ones from Lowes. My experience is positive so far.. with a bit of a learning curve. The directions say it can pull 150ft of hose.. I notice it's more closer to 100-120ft. It will jump the hose on corners with that much hose behind it. It just takes practice on hose layout. I've also had it get stuck a few times going over bare patches again with that much hose behind it.
> 
> Overall I like it. The only negative I see is that it takes for-e-ver to get 1/2" down on a large lawn. I'm talking 6-7 hours of watering. It's a set it and forget it kind of sprinkler. Works though.


I'll only have 2500 sq ft of lawn total-- less than 1k in front and ~1600 in the back. The corners of the house and the driveway create the biggest issues, so I started wondering if the traveling sprinkler could end up a one-sprinkler solution.

EDIT: Oops-- just realized there's a forum specifically for irrigation. Sorry mods. Please move if appropriate.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> I have the one of the Orbit traveling ones from Lowes. My experience is positive so far.. with a bit of a learning curve. The directions say it can pull 150ft of hose.. I notice it's more closer to 100-120ft. It will jump the hose on corners with that much hose behind it. It just takes practice on hose layout. I've also had it get stuck a few times going over bare patches again with that much hose behind it.
> 
> Overall I like it. The only negative I see is that it takes for-e-ver to get 1/2" down on a large lawn. I'm talking 6-7 hours of watering. It's a set it and forget it kind of sprinkler. Works though.


Yup. All fair observations. It is very uniform however. The thing to keep in mind is that it has one of the highest GPMs, so even though it seems to take a long time, it is actually delivering "1/2 inch" in less time than other "full lawn" options. Clearly it's made for mostly straight runs and where it's own spray doesn't lead to it getting stuck.

Last year I did experiment with 2 different mobile methods of my own design that allowed the use of sprinkler heads like the P5R. They both still need work. :?


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Awesome-- good info, guys. When our house is complete I'll work up a diagram and may seek more input.

BTW, @TommyTester, thanks for all of your youtube testing-- great stuff!


----------



## Rooster (Aug 19, 2019)

Actually @TommyTester and @BubbaGrumpus , another question about your traveling sprinklers. Presumably wherever you start (/finish) the path, water is thrown ~24 ft behind (/in front) as well. So do you start/ all the way at the edge, throwing water into the street/driveway/neighbor's yard, or do you move into the yard some distance before you start/stop? Just wondering about the tradeoff between waste and coverage at the edges.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

@Bermuda_Rooster Valid question. I start 12 feet in from the edge, so yes there is some waste as well as some under-watering.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Really the only time I've noticed waste is when watering the hell strip (into the street) and making sure I get the corners of the property (up on the fence)

I try not to do it to much as I'm on city water.

It's honestly the best sprinkler I have for my situation. That and it has sentimental value because we had one when I was a kid.


----------

